# Äschenfliegen für den Sommer



## angelndes_sofa (18. Mai 2009)

Hallo Boardies,

da ich erst mal seit gestern mit Forellen bedient bin, wie man in meinem neuen Benutzerbild sehen kann (satte 63 cm) *stolz bin* möchte ich nun mal die Äsche in Angriff nehmen.Viele Angler, die in letzter Zeit treffe fischen mit Vorliebe mit der Trockenfliege, was auch zur Zeit mit großem Erfolg gekrönt ist.Ich hatte schon mal einen Thread eröffnet mit der Frage nach einem Alround Fliegenset, da kam aber nichts gescheites bei raus.Ich suche jetzt speziell Trockenfliegen für die steigende Sommeräsche.Bei uns in der Umgebung ist es in den Läden wirklich schlecht bestellt mit Fliegen.Die meisten haben nur Sets mit fantasie-Farben von fliegen, die ich auch ausprobiert habe, aber nichts bringen.man kauft sie als trockenfliege, saufen aber trotzdem ab.totaler schrott ! Es gibt sicherlich ein paar kampferprobte trockenfliegen für steigene Äschen.Ich würde gerne mal so 20 Stück bestellen.Jedoch brauche ich dafür eure erfahrung und hilfe, ob jemand einen guten Shop kennt, wo ich speziell für die äsche so etwas bekommen.Würde mich freuen !

Gruß Andre


----------



## forelle03 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Äschenfliegen für den Sommer*

Moin Andre´
Heute kannst bei jedem gut sortiertem Fliegenfischer shop die Fliegen deiner Wahl kaufen. Ich würde dabei darauf achten, daß der Inhaber selbst Fliegenfischer ist und selber bindet.
Zu den Mustern:
Ich fische auf Äsche mit Blue Dun Mustern, gebunden aus Entenbürzelhecheln in verschiedenen Versionen. Was an deinem Gewässergeht oder auch nicht musst rausfinden, da kann man nichts zusagen ohne das Gewässer zu kennen.


----------



## angelndes_sofa (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Äschenfliegen für den Sommer*

also auf folgender seite gibts ne gute auswahl von trockenfliegen: 

http://www.full-service-flyfishing.de/shop/index.php?cat=c153_Trockenfliegen.html

jedoch hab ich keine ahnung welche davon gut für äschen geeignet sein könnten.kann da jemand was zu sagen ? also in dem gewässer wo ich fische ist so ziemlich jedes typisch deutsche insekt vorhanden, da viel natur drum herum ist


----------



## angelndes_sofa (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Äschenfliegen für den Sommer*



forelle03 schrieb:


> Moin Andre´
> Heute kannst bei jedem gut sortiertem Fliegenfischer shop die Fliegen deiner Wahl kaufen. Ich würde dabei darauf achten, daß der Inhaber selbst Fliegenfischer ist und selber bindet.
> Zu den Mustern:
> Ich fische auf Äsche mit Blue Dun Mustern, gebunden aus Entenbürzelhecheln in verschiedenen Versionen. Was an deinem Gewässergeht oder auch nicht musst rausfinden, da kann man nichts zusagen ohne das Gewässer zu kennen.



Hi ! Zufällig sind auf meiner genannten seite auch 2 fliegen namens blue dun vorhanden.das ist ja schon mal was.die kommen dann schon mal auf meine bestellliste


----------



## forelle03 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Äschenfliegen für den Sommer*

Bei dem Tackeldealer bist du gut aufgehoben. Am besten wäre es wenn du mal bei ihm vorbei schaust und dich beraten lässt, ist ja nicht so weit von Paderborn entfernt. Thomas D. macht auch Hausmessen wozu auch immer Fliegenbinder eingeladen werden da kannst du den Profis mal beim binden zuschauen und wenn du ein bestimmtes Muster brauchts bindet er es für dich eventuell umsonst.


----------



## angelndes_sofa (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Äschenfliegen für den Sommer*

Also mit hinfahren sieht schlecht aus, da ich kein Auto habe.Würde mich aber mal reizen.was haltet ihr denn von den beiden Maifliegen, die es dort gibt ?


----------



## forelle03 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Äschenfliegen für den Sommer*

Gute Muster, wenn bei euch die Maifliegen schwärmen wäre das eine Alternative.
Schau dir mal die Adams Parachute und die CDC Muster an, ich glaube die wären für die Äschenfischerei besser geeignet.


----------



## angelndes_sofa (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Äschenfliegen für den Sommer*

Danke für die Tips,

rein optisch imponieren mir diese Farben auch.Werde mit meiner Bestellung bis heute abend nach der spätschicht warten.mal gucken was hier noch so kommt |rolleyes

schönen dank !


----------



## angelndes_sofa (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Äschenfliegen für den Sommer*



forelle03 schrieb:


> Gute Muster, wenn bei euch die Maifliegen schwärmen wäre das eine Alternative.
> Schau dir mal die Adams Parachute und die CDC Muster an, ich glaube die wären für die Äschenfischerei besser geeignet.



jetzt stellt sich noch die frage nach der größe.größen 12 - 18 sind verfügbar.ist es da auch so, dass die kleineren zahlenangaben der größere haken ist  und umgekehrt ? welche größen benutzt du denn ?


----------



## forelle03 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Äschenfliegen für den Sommer*

Ich benutze bei Trockenfliegen die Grössen: 12,14 und 16.
Bei Nymphen die Grössen 6-12
Die Hakengrössen sind so wie du geschrieben hast  18 klein 10 gross


----------



## angelndes_sofa (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Äschenfliegen für den Sommer*



forelle03 schrieb:


> Ich benutze bei Trockenfliegen die Grössen: 12,14 und 16.
> Bei Nymphen die Grössen 6-12
> Die Hakengrössen sind so wie du geschrieben hast  18 klein 10 gross



welche größe bei trockenfliegen benutzt du denn am meisten ? 16 ?


----------



## forelle03 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Äschenfliegen für den Sommer*

Das kann ich dir so pauschal nicht beantworten, es kommt immer darauf an wie die Fische drauf sind. Am besten ist es wenn du von den gänigen Mustern 3 in verschieden Grössen hast. Wenn du die Fliegen kaufen musst geht das natürlich an den Geldbeutel und deswegen binde ich selbst. (was auch nicht ganz billig ist im Anfang)


----------



## jirgel (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Äschenfliegen für den Sommer*

Parachutemuster 16 bis 20  sind immer eine gute wahl von Adams bis R.C auch beim Ameisenjungfernflug sind Antmodelle nicht schlicht aber ich schliess mich meinen Vorednern hier mal an eine kleine Auswahl an angepassten Fliegen für das Gewässer macht man am wennigsten falsch suche das Orginal und fische mit der Copy dann wirst du auch Äschen fangen.


----------



## Inkognitofly (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Äschenfliegen für den Sommer*

http://www.marios-fliegendose.de/
http://www.ffe-shop.de/catalog/index_cpath-144.html?osCsid=9244152cc228547392f7f52493750c5a
http://www.rudiheger.eu/index.php?cat=c11_Fliegen.html&XTCsid=97b171d684f7674814963f8aa3721769
http://www.fliegen-shop.de/
http://www.hans-hilgers.de/
http://www.derfliegenbinder.de/shop/catalog/
http://www.aos.cc/live/catalog/fliegen-trockenfliegen-c-34_35.html


----------



## Locke4865 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Äschenfliegen für den Sommer*

Für Äschen lieber etwas kleiner Muster wählen 
ansonsten in etwa die Fliegen in Lebensgröße
die Fische sind manchmal sehr fixiert auf eine bestimmte Art und Größe
jenachdem was gerade in der Luft oder Schlupffase ist


----------



## AndreasG (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Äschenfliegen für den Sommer*

Von diesem Shop kann ich nur gutes berichten, Qualität stimmt und preislich sehr entspannt.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## angelndes_sofa (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Äschenfliegen für den Sommer*



AndreasG schrieb:


> Von diesem Shop kann ich nur gutes berichten, Qualität stimmt und preislich sehr entspannt.
> 
> Gruß
> Andreas





Hallo Andreas,

ich habe mir gerade insgesamt 39 Nass- und Trockenfliegen + eine Fliegenbox aus diesem Shop bestellt.Habe meistens die "Bestseller" bestellt (also die Fliegen, die am meisten gekauft wurden)und auch mal in verschiedenen Größen.Also 59 cent Pro Fliege ist schön günstig.Mal gucken was bei rumkommt 

Ich hab mal ne allgemeine Frage an Euch, da ich beim Fliegenfischen noch wenig Kenntnis habe.Wie wechselt Ihr die Fliegen, dass es zackig geht ? Ich hatte es bisher immer so, dass ich an jede Fliege ein 16er Vorfach gebunden hatte und dieses dann mittels Schiffsknoten an den Loop On befestigt habe.Aber es gibt doch bestimmt eine bessere Lösung, dass ich nicht jede Fliege an ein Vorfach binden muss ?


----------



## Blauzahn (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Äschenfliegen für den Sommer*



angelndes_sofa schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne allgemeine Frage an Euch, da ich beim Fliegenfischen noch wenig Kenntnis habe.Wie wechselt Ihr die Fliegen, dass es zackig geht ? Ich hatte es bisher immer so, dass ich an jede Fliege ein 16er Vorfach gebunden hatte und dieses dann mittels Schiffsknoten an den Loop On befestigt habe.Aber es gibt doch bestimmt eine bessere Lösung, dass ich nicht jede Fliege an ein Vorfach binden muss ?



Servus,
nimm ein entsprechendes Vorfach, am Besten verjüngt und daran knotest Du einen Vorfachring, auch Pitzenbauerring genannt.
An diesen Ring dann wieder die Vorfachspitze.
Hat den Vorteil, dass beim Fliegenwechsel das Vorfach nur "vor" dem Ring kürzer wird, das (teure) Vorfach somit seine (gewollten) Abrolleigenschaften und die Länge behält und Du natürlich in der Spitze mit der Vorfachstärke variieren kannst.
Es gibt auch kleine Ösen welche an das Vorfach geknotet werden, in die man die Fliegen eingehängen kann.
Habe aber damit noch keine Erfahrungen gesammelt... ich knote noch.

René

PS: Zackig beim Fliegenwechsel ist sone Sache... lieber mal nen Knoten neu gemacht als durch einen Schlechten eine "Gute" verloren


----------



## angelndes_sofa (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Äschenfliegen für den Sommer*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Servus,
> nimm ein entsprechendes Vorfach, am Besten verjüngt und daran knotest Du einen Vorfachring, auch Pitzenbauerring genannt.
> An diesen Ring dann wieder die Vorfachspitze.
> Hat den Vorteil, dass beim Fliegenwechsel das Vorfach nur "vor" dem Ring kürzer wird, das (teure) Vorfach somit seine (gewollten) Abrolleigenschaften und die Länge behält und Du natürlich in der Spitze mit der Vorfachstärke variieren kannst.
> ...




Also ich kann mir das alles nicht bildlich vorstellen, vor allem weil ich nicht mal das Tackle habe oder kenne.Meine Fliegenmontagen sind extrem armseelig #c Ich habe genau eine einzige Loop-On Schlaufe (mal von einem Angler bekommen,der mitleid mit mir hatte) und an diese Schlaufe binde ich immer das vorfach samt fliege an mittels schiffsknoten, so dass man das vorfach immer wieder wechseln kann ohne einen neuen knoten machen zu müssen.hast du zufällig ein foto von der montage die du mir eben beschrieben hast ?


----------



## Blauzahn (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Äschenfliegen für den Sommer*



angelndes_sofa schrieb:


> hast du zufällig ein foto von der montage die du mir eben beschrieben hast ?



ungefähr so....


----------



## Locke4865 (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Äschenfliegen für den Sommer*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Es gibt auch kleine Ösen welche an das Vorfach geknotet werden, in die man die Fliegen eingehängen kann.
> Habe aber damit noch keine Erfahrungen gesammelt... ich knote noch.
> 
> René


 
Diese "Einhänger" sind nicht Schlecht bei NassFliegen und Nymphen
für´s Trockenfliegenfischen aber meist zu schwer vor allem bei kleinen Fliegen
da passt dann auch selten der Öhrdurchmesser zu der Drahtstäke des "Einhänger´s"


----------



## gezz (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Äschenfliegen für den Sommer*

Bei Streamern finde ich diese Ösen auch "ok", der Streamer bekommt dadurch noch ein bissl zusätzliches Spiel. Du kannst das aber auch mit einem Schlaufenknoten machen. 

Gruß, Alex


----------



## jirgel (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Äschenfliegen für den Sommer*

Bei kleinen Fliegen lasst das Pitzenbauerringerl weg es beeinflust die fliege im schlechtesten sinne. Es macht jede Trockene aber größe 18 zu Nassfliege. vor allem beim Sedgerl und bei F-Fly ist es der albtraum schlechthin da schwimmt nichts mehr selbst mit Neversink nicht.


----------



## gezz (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Äschenfliegen für den Sommer*

Mit welchem Knoten verbindest du denn dann Vorfach und Tippet? Blutknoten?


----------



## angelndes_sofa (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Äschenfliegen für den Sommer*

der Shop hat heute die Ware verschickt.Sollte dann eigentlich morgen eintreffen.Danach werde ich jede fliege mal testen an einer stelle nah am haus, wo abends die äschen regelmäßig steigen.habs eben mit meinen jetzigen "set-nassfliegen" nochmal probiert.keine chance! die sind auch viel zu groß,hakengröße 8 - 10 schätze ich.bin echt gespannt, wie es mit den neuen kleineren trockenfliegen geht.ich halte euch auf den laufenden


----------



## angelndes_sofa (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Äschenfliegen für den Sommer*

Also,

ich wollte euch mal genau die muster vorstellen, die ich mir bestellt habe.habe wie gesagt meistens die bestseller ausgewählt, die am meisten verkauft wurden:

hier die ersten 5 bilder:


----------



## angelndes_sofa (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Äschenfliegen für den Sommer*

hier die nächsten 5:

sind nicht alles trockenfliegen.auch ein paar nassfliegen und goldkopfnymphen dabei.Fast alle in 1,2 bis 3 verschiedenen größen.Aber immer die kleinsten Größen aufwärts gewählt.

und noch ma ne ganz andere frage: kann man nass- und trockenfliegen allein optisch an irgendeinem merkmal unterscheiden ?


----------



## Locke4865 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Äschenfliegen für den Sommer*



angelndes_sofa schrieb:


> und noch ma ne ganz andere frage: kann man nass- und trockenfliegen allein optisch an irgendeinem merkmal unterscheiden ?


 
Am besten fällt der Unterschied in deinen Bildern bei der *Red Tag* auf
Nassfliegen haben meist die Hechel rückwärts gebunden 
sind vulmiöser im Körper und die Hechel ist weicher 
und besitzen keine aufrechtstehenden Flügel
früher konnte man noch am Öhr unterscheiden Trocken nach oben Nass nach unten ist aber nicht mehr so
selbst aus einer guten Trockenfliege wird mit der Zeit eine Nasse 
wenn man ohne Hilfsmittel fischt (Neversink oder Bürzelfett)


----------



## Sneep (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Äschenfliegen für den Sommer*

Hallo,

Als Trockenfliege auf Äschen kannst du jedes Muster nehmen, solange es eine BWO (Blue winged olive Dun) ist!

Diese Fliege ist eine gute Imitation von Eintagsfliegen der Gattungen  Baetis und Ephemerella. 

Wichtig ist jedoch, dass die Fliege richtig schön *steil stehende Flügel *hat. Am besten noch  in einer gut sichtbaren Farbe.
Hakengröße 16 und 18.

Dann imitiert sie sehr schön das auf dem Wasser abtreibende frisch geschlüpfte Subimago mit den hochgestellten Flügeln.

Von Parachutes u.Ä. halte ich nichts, es sei den man steht auf verdrehten Vorfachspitzen durch den Hubschrauber am anderen Ende der Schnur.

Ich würde auch die Finger von der Sortimenten lassen. Mindestens die Hälfte der Fliegen kannst du ohnehin nicht gebrauchen. 

Geh besser mal ans Wasser und schau dir auf Brücken die Spinnennetze an oder dreh im Wasser ein paar Steine um.

Dann versuche Fliegen zu finden, die diesen dort gefundenen Tieren ähneln. 

Wenn  ich alle Fliegen bis auf eine abgeben  müsste, würde ich die BWO behalten. Für mich war es an der Eifelrur immer eine Fliege die man fast in jeder Situation einsetzen könnte. 

Probier sie mal aus.

mfg

sneeP


----------



## Wasdenn? (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Äschenfliegen für den Sommer*

eine kleine red tag ist gut, noch besser und erbärmlich einfach und mir fast schon "zu unfair" ist es, eine oder zwei, ca. 0.3-0.4 cm lange cdc federn auf ein 18-er häckchen zu binden, fertig. kein körper, kein schwänzchen, einfach nur ein bisschen cdc auf den haken;  weiß gar nicht, ob dieses "muster" einen namen hat, es ist auf äschen unglaublich fängig, egal zu welcher tageszeit!

gut eingefettet oder an der sinkschnur kann man diese fliege wunderbar als nymphe einsetzten, ungefettet schwimmt sie super und ist mit einem leerwurf wieder trocken.

http://www.fliegenfischer-forum.de/fliegen/Swap8_7.jpg

hier noch ein bild, der binder hat sie passenderweise auf den namen "ruck zuck" getauft; auch er schreibt, sie sei sehr fängig und sei seine lieblingsfliege.

persönlich habe ich das "muster" an der wiesent kennengelernt; ein dort ansässiger "alter hase" hat sie mir empfohlen und mir an ort und stelle gezeigt, wie gut man damit äschen fangen kann.


----------



## jirgel (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Äschenfliegen für den Sommer*



> Mit welchem Knoten verbindest du denn dann Vorfach und Tippet? Blutknoten?



Wenn du mich meinst doppelter gringer knoten


----------



## angelndes_sofa (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Äschenfliegen für den Sommer*

Also ich war gerade los und habe diverse fliegen meiner bestellung ausprobiert.fazit: nach ner halben stunde 3 äschen.hm, das is bestimmt nich der knaller dacht ich mir.aber ich habe festgestellt, dass die fliegen nicht an der oberfläche schwimmen sondern absaufen  liegt das vielleicht an meiner 16er vorfachschnur ? also das ist keine bestimmte vorfachschnur fürs fliegenangeln, sondern eine schnur fürs leichte spinfischen, weil ich nix anderes zur hand hatte.ich schätze mal man nimmt für trockenfliegen ganz dünne speziellere schnüre ?


----------



## Blauzahn (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Äschenfliegen für den Sommer*



angelndes_sofa schrieb:


> Also ich war gerade los und habe diverse fliegen meiner bestellung ausprobiert.fazit: nach ner halben stunde 3 äschen.hm, das is bestimmt nich der knaller dacht ich mir.



3 Äschen in 30 Minuten |kopfkrat 
was hast Du erwartet?
Das ist doch ein gutes Ergebnis.... 
an manchen Tagen steigen sie um die Fliege herum und man hat in 3 Stunden nach dem 10ten Fliegenwechsel einen Fisch...



angelndes_sofa schrieb:


> aber ich habe festgestellt, dass die fliegen nicht an der oberfläche schwimmen sondern absaufen  liegt das vielleicht an meiner 16er vorfachschnur ? also das ist keine bestimmte vorfachschnur fürs fliegenangeln, sondern eine schnur fürs leichte spinfischen, weil ich nix anderes zur hand hatte.ich schätze mal man nimmt für trockenfliegen ganz dünne speziellere schnüre ?



Sind die verwendeten Fliegen Trockenfliegen?
Wie fischst Du diese Fliegen (stromauf, stromab) ?
Hast Du die Fliege mit etwas behandelt (z.B. NevRsink) ?
Schwimmt das Vorfach und die Spitze Deiner Fliegenschnur auf dem Wasser?
Hast Du eine schwimmende Fliegenschnur?
Fragen über Fragen...

René


----------



## angelndes_sofa (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Äschenfliegen für den Sommer*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> 3 Äschen in 30 Minuten |kopfkrat
> was hast Du erwartet?
> Das ist doch ein gutes Ergebnis....
> an manchen Tagen steigen sie um die Fliege herum und man hat in 3 Stunden nach dem 10ten Fliegenwechsel einen Fisch...
> ...





Ja, es sind Trockenfliegen.
Ich fische stromab.
Nein,ich habe die Fliegen nicht behandelt,einfach direkt benutzt.sind aber auf jeden fall trockenfliegen.
ja, meine fliegenschnur schwimmt, aber taucht leicht (vielleicht 2 mm) ins wasser ein.wohl eine halbsinkende oder sowas.und ob das vorfach allein (also ohne fliege) auf dem wasser schwimmt,weiß ich nicht


----------



## gismowolf (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Äschenfliegen für den Sommer*

@ angelndes sofa 
Trockenfliegen,die im Oberflächenfilm des Bach,- Fluß,- Seewassers einsinken,sind inder Regel die fängigsten Fliegen!!
Anbei meine fängigsten Äschenfliegen,gebunden auf Hakengröße 18 bis 22!! Leider haben die Kormorane die großen Äschenbestände in der oberösterreichischen Traun vollkommenausgerottet!Alle Bemühungen,wieder einen Bestand heranzuziehen,scheitern am Freßverhalten der hier ansässig gewordenen und brütenden Gänsesäger!:r #q


----------



## angelndes_sofa (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Äschenfliegen für den Sommer*

meine güte die sind ja klitzeklein.als ich heut meine 16 bis 18er ausgepackt habe aus dem maxibrief dachte ich schon "man sind die klein" :m aber das is ja wohl nix


----------



## angelndes_sofa (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Äschenfliegen für den Sommer*

Also im moment klappt alles super.ich fange und fange  wenn ichs schaffe mache ich gleich mal ein paar fotos und stelle sie ein


----------



## angelndes_sofa (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Äschenfliegen für den Sommer*

Achja nochwas,

hier ist übrigens meine neueste Errgungenschaft.Das Teil ist echt super geil von Qualität und vom Preisleistungsverhältnis her.Was passenderes kann ich mir fürs Fliegen- und Spingangeln im Sommer nicht vorstellen.Jede Menge Taschen,höhenverstellbar, größenverstellbar für wirklich jeden Angler und ein kleiner Rucksack und das für das Geld !Die großen Taschen sind innen PVC-beschichtet.Super ! Bin begeistert.Allgemein ist dieser Shop empfehlenswert.Habe schon öfters dort was bestellt und war immer begeistert.Die Weste gibt es auch in anderen Farben,Ihr müsst nur unter die Rubrik "Spezialausrüstung/Einsatzwesten" gehen

http://www.outdoorfan.de/images/big/30993v_jpg.jpg


----------

